# Qualifying for the IBO World's -- info for everyone



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Thanks for the info Serge 

I may consider going this year with it being so close to home. I had wanted to go to Dauphin for the Canadian 3D's, but I'm not paying $800.00  to fly to Winnipeg, from Toronto.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*???????*

serge that 20 is just a membership for the ibo , it also gets you 2 decals and a rules book right or is this something new as of 2 days ago .... this is not a special form but an ibo membership correct....:darkbeer:


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> serge that 20 is just a membership for the ibo , it also gets you 2 decals and a rules book right or is this something new as of 2 days ago .... this is not a special form but an ibo membership correct....:darkbeer:



No Ted, it is not a membership, it's a form in order to get your invitation to the World's. Once you get your invitation, you send it in, with your registration fee and also a membership form (if you don't already have it).

In other words, if you shot a qualifier, you would pay $20, shoot 30 or 40 targets, qualify and the IBO would send you an invitation to the World's..the only difference, is this way, you won't shoot anywhere. 

Plus, the only qualifier is at Parkline and it's on the same weekend as the Rhinehart R100. :sad:

Serge


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Can't you set another qualifier that doesn't conflict with the R100? I know some of the guys out here used to get together and do it that way. Or is it too late this year?


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

*IBO Qualifier*

This one is coming up if you are willing to do the drive to Port Colborne. I shot it last year and you had the option to shoot it in one day. It was only 30 targets. If anyone plans on going, bring rubber boots because it was muddy and wet. The water was over a foot in some places. 

Location: PORT COLBORNE & DISTRICT CONSERVATION CLUB - 2nd Concession, Port Colborne, Ontario, Canada 
Description: I.B.O. World Qualifier/3rd Leg CAN-AM Triple Crown 
Contact: Florian Raby 
Phone: 905-899-2232 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Date: 6/21/2008 to 6/22/2008


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

*Apsley too, I think*

Apsley normally has one early May or end of April too. Same idea as Parkline, everyone qualifies


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*check again serge*

received e-mail from judy parklaine has cancelled there ibo shoot you better check it out as your info is conflicting to mine from ibo:darkbeer:


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes the Parkline canceled their qualifier. Who was going to show
up now that you don't have to shoot to qualify when the R100
is on:sad:
Question: How many people would come to shoot a qualifier if you know that you don't have to shoot one to go to the worlds
If we move our shoot to the weekend before the R100 how many
people would come?

Brian McKay
President of the Parkline Sportsman Club


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*listings*

Brian I`m sure quite a few would show up as you guys put on a good show with a great venue and area ,mmmmmmmmm pig roast as well ....checked quebec list I have and seems nothing close to ottawa that weekend...the oaa book also has nothing in the area as well but has you guys down twice that weekend june 1st looks good ....:darkbeer:


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

btmckay said:


> Yes the Parkline canceled their qualifier. Who was going to show
> up now that you don't have to shoot to qualify when the R100
> is on:sad:
> Question: How many people would come to shoot a qualifier if you know that you don't have to shoot one to go to the worlds
> ...


Brian, sorry to hear about the bad timing of the qualifier.

You would probably get more guys...I know I would rather shoot 3D for $20, rather than get nothing...Just a thought....Serge

Serge


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

....or you can place top 20 at any of the U.S. IBO events such as the Great Lakes Shootout in McKean P.A.


Dave


----------

